# die grinder spanners



## marcros (19 Mar 2014)

anybody know where I can get a couple of the spanners? My standard set are too thick to fit

as pictured here http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/ ... _200305413


----------



## stevep (19 Mar 2014)

The ones that are usually supplied with them are rubbish. I just bought a couple of cheapo spanners then 'thinned' them down with an angle grinder to fit.


----------



## Mr_P (20 Mar 2014)

What size do you need ? 

I have a load of flat ones taking up space that I'm unlikely to use.


----------



## marcros (20 Mar 2014)

I will have a measure up- thanks.


----------



## marcros (20 Mar 2014)

It is a 15mm and a 17mm that I need. If you have any spares, let me know and I will send you some beer tokens. If not, don't worry I can get a set of 10 (I think) high quality silverline ones for 6 quid delivered and grind a couple down.


----------



## Mr_P (20 Mar 2014)

Any good ?







15,16 and 17 on the left. 

Might be easier than grinding big ones down.


----------



## marcros (20 Mar 2014)

they look ideal


----------

